# Liquidlast Liner to tightline?



## Austrian_Babe (Apr 26, 2007)

I have been wondering if I should give it a try or if it´s a completely stupid/dangerous idea to use my Point Black Liquidlast Liner to tightline my upper lashline. I wanted to get some opinions first before I try it.

I have the problem that my Blacktrack Fluidline is kinda dried up and not as  pitch-black as it used to be so I don´t get the effect I want when I tightline.

What do you guys think. Should I give it a try?


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 26, 2007)

I've always heard NOT to use the LL on the waterline...some people say it burns, some say it's a bitch to remove, some have ruined contact lenses, and there are a few who say it's no problem...but...I'd probably skip it.


----------



## katiecarnage (Apr 26, 2007)

my fluidline is a little bit dry too, so i put a drop of water on my brush before i load the brush with fluidline. it works pretty well for me.


----------



## Ambi (Apr 26, 2007)

I wouldn't use anything liquidy up there, might get really messy. But a drop of water/wet brush works well with dried fluidlines.


----------



## karinaf (Apr 26, 2007)

You can wet your FL a little bit.  I use LL on my waterline and to tightline and I have had no problems with it.  My eyes dont burn or sting, and I use Bare Escentuals eye makeup remove and it comes off just fine - no scrubbing.  Good luck!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 26, 2007)

If you are going to tightline right on the lash line,.. not waterline you could do it,.. but instead of tightlining from underneath the lash I would tightline from above them. Does that make sense?? I have done it with Point black before and it works,.. okay,.. but if you arent super patient it can just get in there and clump up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Someone suggested that I spray my fluidlines with Fix+, close them up and leave them for a bit,. I have done that to my Shade, Blue Peep, and Iris Eyes and it does work,.. now I just do it periodically once they start to get a little dried out and it seems to keep them in shape.


----------



## eighmii (Apr 26, 2007)

I would deff not use LL to tightline. I use liquid liner to tightline, but not liquidlast. It stays forever and its in a hard place to remove, and its so.. cement-like, it burns the next morning. I just use cheapo Almay liquid liner with a felt tip to tightline. I use pencil on waterline. 

I dont even like to use liquidlast above my lashes. Its such a pain to get off and it irritates my eyes.


----------



## *Luna* (Apr 26, 2007)

I would skip it. It's a bitch to get off... especially if you were to get any in your lashes. You would have to take everything off and start over. I personally am NOT a fan of LL liners.


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Apr 26, 2007)

thanks for the input, ladies. I might still try it on a TINY part of my upper waterline, just to see if it burns and how hard it is to get off. Damnit I knew I should have gotten the regular MAC liquid black eyeliner instead!!


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 26, 2007)

I agree with everyone, I really dont think it's a good idea, even with regular liquid eyeliner. A pencil works best.


----------



## maxcat (Apr 27, 2007)

Don't do it! If it flakes off into your eye you could scratch your cornea. Or get a stye b/c it just will not come off by regular means.
I use graphiblack technikohl. 
They had to test it on the waterline because of the launch visual and it's okay & approved for waterline/tightlining.


----------



## MACgirl (Apr 27, 2007)

Please be extremely careful mama! this is not good for the eye. Personally i would skip it because its not good to put any liquid liner in th inside of your eye, from our product technically speaking you should only put technakhols or eye khols on the inner rims of your eye.


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Apr 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACgirl* 

 
_Please be extremely careful mama! this is not good for the eye. Personally i would skip it because its not good to put any liquid liner in th inside of your eye, from our product technically speaking you should only put technakhols or eye khols on the inner rims of your eye._

 
yeah I think I will get a black technakhol. Thanks!


----------



## freyja313 (Apr 27, 2007)

I was told by my MA not to use LL on the waterline because as it dries it shrinks up a bit, which is not a good idea for something that's supposed to be membranous and moist.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Apr 28, 2007)

AAaa! DONT tightline w/ liquidlast!!! Please, please I warn you! It hurts like heck if it gets in your eyes and even in blinking it gets in there. I ruined my contacts and I had puffy, itchy, red eyes for days. Not to mention it took forever to get off. I'm not a LL fan at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Give me fluidlines any day though. Saline solution can help make dried up f/l more liquidy, you can find it in the eye care section of a drugstore.


----------



## deadsexpuppet (Apr 28, 2007)

Yeah deffinatly don't want to tight line with that stuff. I read that someone tried it, and it just ended up burning super bad and irritated her eye. Your better off just using fluid line or an eyeshadow.


----------



## lara (Apr 29, 2007)

Liquid last Liners on waterline - http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t...ghlight=liquid

What is appropriate to use as waterliner/tightliner - 
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=22596


----------



## dmenchi (Apr 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 

 
_If you are going to tightline right on the lash line,.. not waterline you could do it,.. but instead of tightlining from underneath the lash I would tightline from above them. Does that make sense?? I have done it with Point black before and it works,.. okay,.. but if you arent super patient it can just get in there and clump up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Someone suggested that I spray my fluidlines with Fix+, close them up and leave them for a bit,. I have done that to my Shade, Blue Peep, and Iris Eyes and it does work,.. now I just do it periodically once they start to get a little dried out and it seems to keep them in shape._

 
i do the same with mixing medium, every sunday when i clean my stuff ,i open all my FLs and add a drop of mixing medium in it and close them thightly. Never had a dry FL.


----------



## dmenchi (Apr 29, 2007)

Don't do it i got delphic FL on my contact lense and had to throw it out, because it didn't come off with 'gentle' rubbing (thanks god, i just started wearing dailies-so it wasn't a big loss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## MisStarrlight (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm sure one of Lara's links has this answer, but the only MAC liners that are approved for the waterline are Eye kohls & Technakohls (as per AT&D).


----------

